# Livingston Draw Down ??



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I heard a rumor about a draw down of the lake in early March supposedly to test something on the Turbines. Anyone heard anything from TRA about this?


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I heard it was due to a bad pour or bad design and the turbine blades are hitting the concrete......big ole mess they say... Just what I heard ?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Okay, it isn't April first. I haven't heard about this but would like links or any further info you may have.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have just heard it through the rumor mill. Yesterday I heard it wasnâ€™t happening so Iâ€™m not sure whatâ€™s what. The original rumor said early March. Sure wish I knew before I get set back up for the long haul.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yâ€™all gotta do better than this, heck they built the turbine platform and all the housing while we were having 70,000cfs discharges. Draw down my aunt Lucy!

Whatâ€™s really going on is they have no idea what to do about all the dang gar.
So in typical knee jerk rethink about protecting them they are going to draw the lake down and let them eat each other till they are gone.
Really. Going be quite the sight the last few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I heard something went wrong with a concrete pour and the turbines are hitting the concrete. Contractor pointing at engineer and TRA pointing at everyone....major screw up on the project.....they say...


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Yâ€™all gotta do better than this, heck they built the turbine platform and all the housing while we were having 70,000cfs discharges. Draw down my aunt Lucy!
> 
> Whatâ€™s really going on is they have no idea what to do about all the dang gar.
> So in typical knee jerk rethink about protecting them they are going to draw the lake down and let them eat each other till they are gone.
> ...


 :bounce: I'm sorry, guys, that's funny, right there! :bounce:


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I heard the rumor came from a Marina owner. Not sure why they would spread something that affects business.


----------



## shade (Aug 12, 2010)

*drawdown*

whats the rumor on how drawdown level


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I sure could re-check all my LL stump locations on my GPS.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sure hope I can lower The Mighty Red-Fin a few more times before weeds are going all over the lake bottom! It's drifting time.
But really they built all of it with raging flood waters going.
It would seem they could repair/redo whatever while a mere 1200 to 20000 cfs is in the river.
However we are due a huge flood to mess everything up in a couple of weeks.
Hope the bull red fishing holds for a while.


----------



## primetime29 (Jan 21, 2009)

So any more word on this, or was it just an inter web rumor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marksmu2 (Jun 8, 2018)

primetime29 said:


> So any more word on this, or was it just an inter web rumor?


I am also interested in this and if anyone has heard anything else.

According to the "Rumor" the drawdown is in March - and according to the ETEC - the RC Thomas Hydroelectric Project is supposed to go online for commercial generation in March...


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Havenâ€™t heard a word but it sure would be nice to know. My boat stall rent is due ðŸ˜‚


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Wee Too looh.
Sum Ting Wong.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Wee Too looh.
> Sum Ting Wong.


****, Mark...isn't that considered racist, these days??? LoL


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> ****, Mark...isn't that considered racist, these days??? LoL


Maybe so, maybe not. Whatever, just quoting the news. Dammit, you are gonna get me banned you know!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

On the itherhand, last time we had
D weeds all over, ther next few years were some special fishing! And no dock damage!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Just now, talking to the TRA Permit office, a lady there says she has no knowledge of a needed or planned drawdown.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

And what good would a draw down do other than close the gates for a day or two with no flow? You talking about asking for a flood!! LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

whsalum said:


> I heard a rumor about a draw down of the lake in early March supposedly to test something on the Turbines. Anyone heard anything from TRA about this?


!troll!
As of today, they are not tearing it down :>) and the gates on the new hydrodynamic discharge are working.
And the white bass are not biting yet.


----------

